# Sooo, last weekend I went to Lollapalooza.



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

And I actually had a ton of fun. It was a spontaneous type deal, I was pretty bored and kinda depressed one day and suddenly just decided to go out of the blue, I was like '**** you sadness I'm going to Chicago!'. This would be my third music festival thus far this year solo and it's been a great experience all around and one hell of a way to push myself and my anxiety. I also met a lot of cool people along the way but I'm an idiot and lost all the contact info, boooo!

Now I'm back home all sad and stuff reliving the experience in my head. I need to go back!!!










Kid Cudi










Florence + The Machine










Of Monsters And Men

I found Yeezus, hallelujah!









And midget Bradley Cooper!


















Galantis










Kaskade


















Alt-J

This post isn't complete without the puke guy from the random photo album!









But yeah I miss it already, puke and smelly people and all. Fun times.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Is that Madison Beer?! Not a fan of hers, just recognize(?) her.

I'm majorly jealous of yyou.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Xisha said:


> Is that Madison Beer?! Not a fan of hers, just recognize(?) her.
> 
> I'm majorly jealous of yyou.


I have no idea lol, she was a guest performer. I was actually just camping out for the next artist.

Edit: I had to google it but yeah, that's her.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Lmfao at the puke guy! That lady in the white tank top and jean shorts expression cracks me up. I love how you can see a few reactions from other people around him.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

It wouldn't be a festival without the all mighty Yeezus.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

S a m said:


> Lmfao at the puke guy! That lady in the white tank top and jean shorts expression cracks me up. I love how you can see a few reactions from other people around him.


I actually got some funny looks for filming the guy puke lol. Btw I almost got puked on twice, I'd say about half the attendees were drunk or high on something.



Peighton said:


> It wouldn't be a festival without the all mighty Yeezus.


Praise Yeezus our lord and saviour.

I also ran into Nicolas Cage, Batman, Superman, prison Mike, a banana, Iron Man and a pole with boobies.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice move man. I love big events like that. You can just feel all the energy coming from it when you're there and it's awesome.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Praise Yeezus our lord and saviour.
> 
> I also ran into Nicolas Cage, Batman, Superman, prison Mike, *a banana*, Iron Man and* a pole with boobies*.
> 
> * a pole with boobies*












I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Did your SA spike up while you were there, or were you having such a good time it temporarily disappeared?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Epic pictures, i wish i had the balls to go out and do that.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

mjkittredge said:


> Did your SA spike up while you were there, or were you having such a good time it temporarily disappeared?


Surprisingly I wasnt anxious at all actually, I was my usual quirky self. If I tried this 5 years ago I'd probably have a heart attack though.



2Milk said:


> Epic pictures, i wish i had the balls to go out and do that.


They'd be even more epic if security didn't catch me trying to sneak in my digital slr and hd cameras lol. But yeah, if you can go to an event like this don't think just do it (be sure to invite me though ). You'll be too busy running around like a crazy person between sets trying to get a good spot and having a lot of fun to even care.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I actually got some funny looks for filming the guy puke lol. Btw I almost got puked on twice, I'd say about half the attendees were drunk or high on something


Wait you were filming him? Hahah! I thought you just took a quick photo. Did the guy even notice that you were filming him?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

S a m said:


> Wait you were filming him? Hahah! I thought you just took a quick photo. Did the guy even notice that you were filming him?


Of course I'm gonna film that 

Drunk puke guy was too busy puking though but other people noticed and just smiled and laughed lol. Maybe I'll post the clip later.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Of course I'm gonna film that
> 
> Drunk puke guy was too busy puking though but other people noticed and just smiled and laughed lol. Maybe I'll post the clip later.


I think the picture is enough. :lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

S a m said:


> I think the picture is enough. :lol


The puke guy was pretty tame compared to some of the weird stuff I saw. Seriously, I've seen some **** lol.


----------



## justxmatthew (Aug 10, 2015)

aww thats awesome! thats a great thing you decided to take a step forward and go with it! i agree, you should save the contact info next time haha.

cheers to more experiences!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay so instead of making another thread I figure I'd just dump it here.

So I just recently came back from yet another music festival in Las Vegas and holy moly was it amazing.

I wore dinosaur pajamas, almost got robbed by a crackhead, made out with a unicorn, hung out with a bunch of random people and might have gotten high off laced french fries.










Walk The Moon










Lindsey Stirling










AWOLNATION










Atmosphere










Major Lazer










Stevie Wonder










Death Cab For Cutie










Saint Motel


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Imagine Dragons










The Killers










Twenty One Pilots (holy ****! Also if you can't notice, he's drumming on top of the crowd!)










Metric










Robin Schulz










Glass Animals










Duran Duran










Weezer!!!










Dude with a goat

It was worth it, definitely going again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, that puke guy really cleared a zone, didn't he?


----------



## MissIndependent (May 31, 2010)

Some really nice pictures! Thanks for sharing. What kind of camera did you use to take them?

Impressed at how many good music acts you got to see! But reminds me, I hate how dirty festivals get... puke, trash, etc.

Kudos for getting out there and enjoying yourself in the process!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Boy, that puke guy really cleared a zone, didn't he?


Pretty much

Already drunk at like 2pm lol



MissIndependent said:


> Some really nice pictures! Thanks for sharing. What kind of camera did you use to take them?
> 
> Impressed at how many good music acts you got to see! But reminds me, I hate how dirty festivals get... puke, trash, etc.
> 
> Kudos for getting out there and enjoying yourself in the process!


I just used my phone. Galaxy Note 4 with the occasional GoPro hero 3 for some wider stuff. I tried sneaking in my canon digital slr but got caught, oh well lol.

It's not all that bad but yeah, you get pretty dirty especially if your out sweating all day and everyone around you is smoking.

Overall tho, great experience and money well spent imo. Would totally recommend it to y'all. Life is short so get out there and have some fun.

I didn't take anything with me to Bonnaroo so no pics from there but I did go to Coachella so I might as well dump some Chella pics while I'm still here :^)

Not everything but here's a few that I've probably posted in the random photo thread.










AC/DC










Florence + The Machine










Tame Impala










Drake










Kaskade










Interpol










Vance Joy










Ratatat

And two of my faves I took at Coachella



















By far my favorite picture of the bunch ^


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's great seeing these.

I'd keep my distance from puke guy, too. 
That is one serious bubble he has around him.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

That looked awesome. And interesting how groups like AC/DC and Duran Duran were mixed with a festive like that. Did you explore Chicago?


----------

